# A giugno il ritorno dei Queens of the Stone Age



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2013)

I *Queens of the Stone Age* hanno annunciato il titolo e la data di pubblicazione del loro prossimo album.

Il disco (successore di *"Era vulgaris"* del 2007) è stato intitolato *"...Like clockwork"* e uscirà il prossimo mese di *giugno*. 
Numerose sono le collaborazioni che hanno contribuito alla nuova fatica dei QOTSA: infatti tra gli ospiti annunciati ci sono: *Dave Grohl (già presente in Song for the Deaf), Trent Reznor, Nick Oliveri, Elton John, Jake Shears degli Scissor Sisters, Mark Lanegan, Brody Dalle e Alex Turner degli Arctic Monkeys*.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2013)

sono uscite tracklist, copertina e primo singolo.

1. "Keep your eyes peeled"
2. "I sat by the ocean"
3. "The vampyre of time and memory"
4. "If I had a tail"
5. "My God is the sun"
6. "Kalopsia"
7. "Fairweather friends"
8. "Smooth sailing"
9. "I appear missing"
10. "…like clockwork"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Aprile 2013)

gran gruppo,per essere dell'era "moderna" 
Peccato solo che chi li ascolta,almeno il 60%,non sa chi siano i kyuss


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> gran gruppo,per essere dell'era "moderna"
> Peccato solo che chi li ascolta,almeno il 60%,non sa chi siano i kyuss



i kyuss  

adoro blues for the red sun


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> i kyuss
> 
> adoro blues for the red sun



Rispondo con welcome to sky valley


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2013)

è un gruppo che a me piace molto,secondo me sono molto sottovalutati.

Fantastico l'ultimo singolo(bello anche il video) *I appear missing :*


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2013)

girano già anche altre 2 canzoni, non in qualità studio però, ma tratte da un live: I sat by the ocean e If I had a tail. 

un pò moscette per quanto mi riguarda. 
spero che il resto dell'album sia un pò più vivace...

anche i appear missing è carina, ma manca di mordente.


----------



## Hammer (9 Maggio 2013)

Li attendo


----------



## Aphex (9 Maggio 2013)

Songs For The Deaf è spettacolare, uno dei miei album preferiti!
Per ora del nuovo album mi piaciucchia solo I Appear Missing 

Ps. Il video di Sick Sick Sick non si può superare in quanto a bellezza


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ps. Il video di Sick Sick Sick non si può superare in quanto a bellezza



  

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> gran gruppo,per essere dell'era "moderna"
> Peccato solo che chi li ascolta,almeno il 60%,non sa chi siano i kyuss



I Kyuss, perdio aprite un topic se non esiste già


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2013)

nuova anteprima:


----------



## Aphex (15 Maggio 2013)

L'anteprima di Kalopsia, pure se è corta, è a dir poco orgasmica. 
Anche se avevo pochi dubbi al riguardo.
Trent


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2013)

altro giorno, altro video.


----------



## Hammer (16 Maggio 2013)

:Q__


----------



## Aphex (16 Maggio 2013)

Ascoltato tutto l'album, prime impressioni molto positive  Le mie canzoni preferite rimangono I Appear Missing e Kalopsia, davvero belle


----------



## Hammer (17 Maggio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ascoltato tutto l'album, prime impressioni molto positive  Le mie canzoni preferite rimangono I Appear Missing e Kalopsia, davvero belle



Ascoltato? Tutto? Mhm


----------



## Aphex (17 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ascoltato? Tutto? Mhm



Yes, l'ho beccato mentre cercavo quello dei Daft 
Comunque è bello bello, già messo in macchina


----------

